# Looking to move from Uk to New York!



## dobsonschmuu (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there I was just wondering if anyone has any advice for me.

I am 24 years old and I am a Kitchen and Bathroom designer and I along with my 21 year old girlfriend are looking to re-locate to New York City.

I have been offered the chance of an interview with a specialist Manhattan based Kitchen and Bathroom Company as a Design Consultant.

I was just wondering if anyone has any advice for me as to the best way to go about sorting everything out to make the move I.E green card/visa etc.

Any help would be greatfuly received.

Thank you, Michael


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dobsonschmuu said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has any advice for me as to the best way to go about sorting everything out to make the move I.E green card/visa etc.


The company need to sort out the visa for you. It may or may not be possible. Is the company British? Have you won any awards for your design work?


----------



## dobsonschmuu (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi no the company is not British it is a New York based company and I have not won any awards for my work appart from being one half of a 2 person team which has won showroom of the year 3 years in a row. We do have some family currently living in New York who moved over there 28 years ago now I didn't know if this made any kind of a difference.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you interview with the company you should probably ask them about the visa issue. If they have hired from overseas before, they'll have some idea what they're doing. But if they haven't, they may not know what they're getting themselves into.

In any event, if you are planning on taking the girlfriend with you, you may have to make "an honest woman" of her. The US doesn't recognize any partnerships other than traditional marriage when it comes to visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dobsonschmuu said:


> Hi no the company is not British it is a New York based company and I have not won any awards for my work appart from being one half of a 2 person team which has won showroom of the year 3 years in a row. We do have some family currently living in New York who moved over there 28 years ago now I didn't know if this made any kind of a difference.


I really don't see a suitable immigration status for you at the moment. A lawyer could push for an O visa with "showroom of the year" and might pull it off -- expect a bill of $20k or more to find out. 

Beyond that, a job offer without immigration status such as that you describe is probably worthless.


----------

